# Oil rig trip 29-30 Sep 2013. Marlin Beercan Petronius



## Maxafa (Mar 13, 2013)

Left Pensacola pass around 1pm on Sept 29, rough 4ft seas, 4 hr run to the Marlin rig. Well worth it as we got a nice Yellowfin in the first 10 minutes trolling on a spreader/cedar plug--Also picked up a few Blackfin while trolling (stretch 25 and ballyhoo/islander). As it got dark we started jigging for Blackfin at the Beercan rig. Caught Blackfin till our arms gave out. Barracuda took 1 in 3 of our fish. As the sun came up we trolled the Petronius rig. Got more Blackfin, but no more Yellowtail. Stopped by a nice weed line a few miles from Petronius and chunked a bit--picked up five smaller Mahi. Finally stopped at a nice spot 50 miles out and picked up a huge AJ. Amazing first rig trip--great friends and good times!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't beat that for a first rig trip! Nice job!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like Tuna for dinner. nice mess of tuna.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! What kind of boat were you in to make it out there in 4 foot seas? I read that and checked my fillings just thinking about that! Great report! I cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Not a bad first yellowfin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul and congrats on your first of many trips to the rigs


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Realtor said:


> Awesome! What kind of boat were you in to make it out there in 4 foot seas? I read that and checked my fillings just thinking about that! Great report! I cant wait to get back out there.


His info on the sidebar says 26 Boston Whaler...but coulda been a diff boat. 

Great day of fishing right there! meat for awhile and good memories :thumbsup:


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

very nice


----------

